# Newbie 8n 180



## Nav_111 (Dec 7, 2021)

Hi, 

I would just like to introduce myself and my 8N. It's a 2003 180hp with some goodies and some cons. 

V6 bumpers 
Ram air induction
Bov/recirculating valve 
Stage 1 remap 
2018 S line steering wheel 😁

Cons 
Fuel gauge issue
Feels sluggish 
Tracking/wheel alignment


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & Mk1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nav_111 (Dec 7, 2021)

Thank you for the welcome chaps 😎


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------

